# Is this wood safe to use?



## Boardtowndawg (Jun 23, 2019)

A storm recently blew through Mississippi where I live and a big red oak and pecan tree both fell at my dads house.  I thought great chance to help him clear his yard and get some free wood in the process.  

The pecan is fine but my question lies with the oak.  When I started cutting it up I noticed. The tree was starting to rot in the middle.  I have some pics and hopefully they load but can any of y’all tell me if it’s good to use to let it season?  Any tips on getting it to season quicker would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 23, 2019)

If it was my wood, I would let it season well and then start using it. Just my view.


----------



## JJS (Jun 23, 2019)

I wouldn’t hesitate to use it

As far as seasoning it faster, split it to the end use size, stack it so air can move through the stack and wait


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2019)

That oak will be fine.  ...Next summer


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2019)

I would use it . Like said let it sit a year .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 23, 2019)

I agree with what everyone else said.  Let it season till next year and smoke some grub with it!


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank y’all for the response!


----------



## forktender (Jun 24, 2019)

I ain't scared of using green wood.
Split the wrist size small stuff let it dry out for a week or two and start using it. I'm doing a P.butt. right now with green {as in fresh cut) apple wood and seasoned pecan wood.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 16, 2019)

forktender said:


> I ain't scared of using green wood.
> Split the wrist size small stuff let it dry out for a week or two and start using it. I'm doing a P.butt. right now with green {as in fresh cut) apple wood and seasoned pecan wood.



Are you burning sticks or charcoal and chunks?


----------



## forktender (Jul 16, 2019)

Both depending on the cooker that I'm using.


----------

